# Dang! Victoria Secret Joke



## wasabi (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Zereh (Nov 8, 2005)

hahah Cute =P


Z


----------



## texasgirl (Nov 8, 2005)

OMG, that is funny!!


----------



## mish (Nov 8, 2005)

I found their secret.


----------



## texasgirl (Nov 8, 2005)

mish said:
			
		

> I found their secret.


 
Oh jeez
Some of the guys on here are going to wonder where to get this


----------



## mish (Nov 8, 2005)

No wonder the Avon Lady doesn't come around anymore.


----------



## middie (Nov 8, 2005)

fess up mish... what's the secret ?


----------



## mish (Nov 8, 2005)

middie said:
			
		

> fess up mish... what's the secret ?


 
Scotch tape.


----------



## pdswife (Nov 8, 2005)

LOL... I'm going to have to start to use duct tape soon.
I'm going south.


----------



## middie (Nov 8, 2005)

i'm with pds. we'll have to use duct tape lol.
sounds painful !


----------



## mish (Nov 8, 2005)

You didn't think I would give you my real secrets...


----------



## crewsk (Nov 8, 2005)

middie said:
			
		

> i'm with pds. we'll have to use duct tape lol.
> sounds painful !


 

A little tip from the "stars": Take the duct tape & stick it to a towel first. Pull it off the towel & apply where needed. It keeps it from being too sticky & leaving that goo on you but sticky enough to hold all day.


----------



## buckytom (Nov 8, 2005)

i will tell the guys heading for the witness protection program, crewsk. their chest hair thanks you.


----------



## mish (Nov 8, 2005)

buckytom said:
			
		

> i will tell the guys heading for the witness protection program, crewsk. their chest hair thanks you.


 
And, you can change your fingerprints too.


----------



## middie (Nov 8, 2005)

mish said:
			
		

> You didn't think I would give you my real secrets...


 
we... yeah mish !!!!!!  
with only the dc family


----------



## wasabi (Nov 8, 2005)

pdswife said:
			
		

> LOL... I'm going to have to start to use duct tape soon.
> I'm going south.


I'm asking for a friend.............how do you and where do you apply that duct tape?


----------



## buckytom (Nov 8, 2005)

i'm guessing stretching out the tape, sticky side up, then jumping off a desk into it helps get more lift.
umm, guys should not try this, however, or you might be singing an octave higher if you land wrong.


----------



## crewsk (Nov 8, 2005)

Wasabi, I know but I can't put it into words. Before anyone asks, I HAVE NEVER USED IT!!!


----------



## mish (Nov 8, 2005)

It goes here


----------



## wasabi (Nov 8, 2005)

*STOP! STOP! you guys have my screaming with laughter here. The dog is getting worried. *


----------



## mish (Nov 8, 2005)

Someone get me a hanky.


----------



## Dove (Nov 8, 2005)

yeah..it really hurts when they get caught in the zipper of your jeans........
Dove


----------

